# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  حكم نقض 2010 بشأن التفتيش الإداري

## د.شيماء عطاالله

من المقرر أنه لا يضير العدالة إفلات مجرم من العقاب بقدر ما يضيرها الافتئات على حريات الناس والقبض عليهم بدون وجه حق , وكان من المقرر أيضاً أن التلبس حالة تلازم الجريمة ذاتها لا شخص مرتكبها , والتي لا يوفرها مجرد ما يبدو على الشخص من مظاهر الحيرة والارتباك مهما بلغا ولا يمكن اعتباره دلائل كافية على وجود اتهام يبرر القبض عليه وتفتيشه , وكان مؤدى نص المادة ( 50 ) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ولازمها أنها لم تجز التفتيش إلا للبحث عن الأشياء الخاصة بالجريمة الجاري جمع الاستدلالات بشأنها أو حصول التحقيق بشأنها وأنه إذا ظهر أثناء تفتيش صحيح وجود أشياء تعد حيازتها جريمة أو تفيد في كشف الحقيقة في جريمة أخرى جاز لمأمور الضبط القضائي أن يضبطها بشرط أن تظهر عرضاً أثناء التفتيش ودون سعى يستهدف البحث عنها , وكل ذلك لضمان عدم تعسف رجل الضبط القضائي في تنفيذ كل تفتيش صحيح يجريه والالتزام بحدود التفتيش وعدم مجاوزة الغرض منه , ولا يسوغ أو يجوز أن يكون التفتيش الإدارى الذى اعتنقه الحكم المطعون فيه عصياً على تلك الضوابط يأبى الخضوع إليها وإلا جاز تعسف رجل الضبط القضائي في تنفيذ التفتيش الإداري المنوه عنه وهو ما يأباه المشرع وأحكام الدستور لما فيه من الافتئات على حريات الناس والقبض عليهم وتفتيشهم بدون وجه حق . لما كان ذلك , وكان مؤدى الواقعة التي أوردها الحكم المطعون فيه ليس فيه ما يدل على أن المتهم قد شوهد في حالة من حالات التلبس المبينة حصراً بالمادة (30) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية والتي لا يوفرها مجرد ارتباك المتهم الطاعن عندما أمسك ضابط الواقعة علبة لفافات التبغ التي كان يحملها إذ أن ارتباكه على هذا النحو لا يعد من الدلائل الكافية على وجود اتهام يبرر فض إحدى لفافات التبغ المشار إليها , وكان الحكم المطعون فيه من بعد ذلك بعد أن اعتنق صحة التفتيش الإدارى الذي أجراه ضابط الواقعة لم يعن ببحث الظروف والملابسات التي تم فيها العثور على المخدر المضبوط لتستظهر ما إذا كان قد ظهر عرضاً أثناء التفتيش الإدارى المتعلق بالبحث عن المعادن أو الأسلحة أو المفرقعات ودون سعى يستهدف البحث عنه أو أن العثور عليه إنما كان نتيجة التعسف في تنفيذ التفتيش الإدارى الذي اعتنقه بالسعي في البحث عن جريمة أخرى لا علاقة لها أصلاً بالبحث عن المعادن أو الأسلحة أو المفرقعات , فإن الحكم المطعون فيه يكون معيباً بالقصور بما يوجب نقضه والإعادة . 


(الطعن رقم 6959 لسنة 80 جلسة 2010/10/19)

المصدر
http://www.cc.gov.eg/Courts/Cassatio...All_Cases.aspx

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

من المقرر أن ما تجريه سلطات الجمارك من معاينة البضائع وأمتعة المسافرين هو نوع من التفتيش الإداري الذي يخرج عن نطاق التفتيش بمعناه الصحيح الذي عناه الشارع في المادة 41 سالفة البيان، وكان قانون الجمارك الصادر بالقانون رقم 66 لسنة 1963 قد قصر حق إجراء هذا النوع الخاص من التفتيش على موظفي الجمارك، فإن مفاد ذلك أن يبقى سائر مأموري الضبط القضائي فيما يجرونه من قبض وتفتيش داخل الدائرة الجمركية خاضعين للأحكام العامة المقررة في هذا الشأن في الدستور وقانون الإجراءات الجنائية. 

(الطعن رقم 11226 لسنة 59 جلسة 1990/03/11 س 41 ع 1 ص 519 )

المصدر

http://www.cc.gov.eg/Courts/Cassatio...All_Cases.aspx

----------

